# I got it! Purina Mini Horse & Pony Feed



## Marty (Oct 24, 2011)

I really wanted to try it after reading the good reviews here about it. However, both of the Tractor Supply stores closest to me said they were unable to get it. Finally I called Purina Mills and spoke to them about it on a Friday. Well guess what? That very next Monday I received a call from the first Tractor Supply that acted like they never told me they couldn't get it. Oh yes they did! And more than one person in both of the stores including the managers were the ones that told me this. Anyhow, someone must have jumped their cases because suddenly, after my call to Purina, I am going to be able to get it at both the TSC stores I go to. Hurray for me. I picked up my first bags and did the slow change over for about 6 days. All went well and everyone is eating it up just fine and dandy.

This is a change over from Strategy which I don't have any complaints about, but my horses are pretty much in the super fat category. Its probably my forage they are so fat about but not possitive so we'll see. I am wondering if this new Miniature Horse and Pony food will help them slim down a bit??? What do you think?

Anyhow, for those who say they can't get the food to try, it is certainly worth a call to Purina Mills.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 24, 2011)

That's great news, Marty, as I've not been able to get it in my area either.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 24, 2011)

That's great news Marty



Unfortunately here in Italy they don't do it


----------



## little lady (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad to hear you were able to get it. I have been feeding Strategy Healthy Edge and went to the feed store to find they were out and didn't expect any for a week so I picked up the Miniature feed(it is *very* similar). Switched mine over and all but one is doing great. One is still not so sure she likes it but does eventually eat it. Mine like Marty's are in the super fat category. And the Miniature feed is cheaper!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 24, 2011)

somebody explain to me please, the purina mini horse feed will slim them down? Am I reading this right? I was considering it for one of my boys that is a hard keeper to add weight. I have two extreem easy keepers and one hard keeper...and now I am intrigued by what this feed could do for me. I am feeding Purina enrich 32% supplement and a fine grass hay. Two boys are on remission and all get some ground flax.. I have found it difficult having two extreem easy keepers and one hard keeper and finding something that will work becides putting the hard keeper in a paddock to eat alone while the two others eat the fence and get mad,.. I keep balancing, I am surfing for opinions.. ... When I have my two boys trimmed down, my hard keeper looks too lean and when my hard keeper looks good, my other boys look like pork chops. Any suggestions? I keep eyeballing the purina mini horse feed, input is appreciated and feedback from those who have tried it. I recently increased the entrich a tad for my hard keeper, too early to decide if this is working.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad that you were able to get it. The TSC here said they don't carry it



, but the feed store down the street does



. My horses are doing great on it. I am happy with it. Hope you have great success also.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 24, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> somebody explain to me please, the purina mini horse feed will slim them down? Am I reading this right? I was considering it for one of my boys that is a hard keeper to add weight. I have two extreem easy keepers and one hard keeper...and now I am intrigued by what this feed could do for me. I am feeding Purina enrich 32% supplement and a fine grass hay. Two boys are on remission and all get some ground flax.. I have found it difficult having two extreem easy keepers and one hard keeper and finding something that will work becides putting the hard keeper in a paddock to eat alone while the two others eat the fence and get mad,.. I keep balancing, I am surfing for opinions.. ... When I have my two boys trimmed down, my hard keeper looks too lean and when my hard keeper looks good, my other boys look like pork chops. Any suggestions?  I keep eyeballing the purina mini horse feed, input is appreciated and feedback from those who have tried it. I recently increased the entrich a tad for my hard keeper, too early to decide if this is working.


such a great question! I have four mares in a dry lot, three look like beach balls and one is a skinny mini, all are fed the same. Can't find the mini feed from purina at my TSC. Maybe if I do like Marty and call I'll get some action.


----------



## stellabella (Oct 24, 2011)

I am extremely happy with it. I bought my first mini about 4 months ago. Her former owners were feeding her senior feed and she was getting chubby. I switched her over to the Mini grain from TSC. Its affordable and is clearly giving her all the vitamins and minerals she needs. Her coat looks great and my farrier keeps asking me what I put on her feet..... I reply "nothing". They are growing even and strong and are so shiny they look like a put hoof polish on every day. My mini is on pasture and nice quality hay. She only gets 1 cup am and pm.


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 24, 2011)

We have had our minis on Purina Mini & Pony for about six months. They were on Platnum Mini before, but they discontinued that product. When we switched them over, we asked the Purina Rep (at a Horse Fair) about which horses to put on the Mini & Pony feed. She said that it was designed for the easier keepers, and if we had any with a higher metabolism, or ones that seemed to loose too much weight, to put them on Strategy. All of the minis except one seemed to maintain a great weight (while they were working) except for one BOB granddaughter. She needed to go back on Strategy, and that kept her weight appropriate.

Our new Welsh Cob pony is on Purina now, too, and looks great. She was fed straight cracked corn at her last home, so she thinks she is in heaven with the pony feed!

Myrna


----------



## barnbum (Oct 24, 2011)

But if horses are chubby--my vets all say to take the grain away-that we only feed it because "they like it." Extra calories = chubby. Grain = extra calories. Yes? No?


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 24, 2011)

barnbum said:


> But if horses are chubby--my vets all say to take the grain away-that we only feed it because "they like it." Extra calories = chubby. Grain = extra calories. Yes? No?


Guess that would depend on the quality of your hay/pasture. The best thing to do is get your hay tested for vitamins/nutrients. "Grain" or processed feeds are meant to complete the nutritional requirements of the animal. Some horses that are full grown, not working, and on good forage probably only need a vit./min. supplement to maintain.


----------



## minimomNC (Oct 24, 2011)

Can you tell how much I like it??? My feed store wants a photo of our horse to put up in their store now. This horse has been on the Mini feed since March.


----------



## Joanne (Oct 24, 2011)

Purina has some great incentives.

For every ten bags you buy, you get one free.

We have been on this feed for about 60 days. So far, so good.

Great to hear other like it as well.


----------



## lilnickers (Oct 24, 2011)

Good for you, Marty








That's right, go straight to the source!!

We just had a TSC open near us and a few of us mini owners went to the grand opening and talked to the manager. She took our names and numbers and plans to order it so we can try it





Note to others: Any feed store that carries the Purina brand can order the Miniature Horse and Pony Feed. Can't hurt to ask!

MinimomNC : What an honor! And your horse looks great


----------



## LindaL (Oct 24, 2011)

I actually tried it and found it was not working for me...I have both easy and hard keepers and I was not getting the results I wanted from it.

They are all now getting Enrich 32, rolled oats, 12:12, walmart brand psyllium, timothy/alfalfa hay cubes and a tiny bit of hay. The 2 hard keepers also get flax seed and rice bran. My "rescue" mare is now starting to fill out whereas when she was on the Mini/Pony feed she was losing more.

Karen...your stallion is amazing and I am sure there was MUCH more into what he was eating and getting in conditioning than just the Mini/Pony feed.


----------



## JAX (Oct 24, 2011)

"For every ten bags you buy, you get one free."

Joanne... how do you get this? I am going through 6 bags a week of mini feed and one bag each of equine senior, ultium growth,ultium performance, and umpteen bags of deer feed per week!!! Even if its just for the mini/pony feed that would still be nice. I did just sign up for the 60 day challenge even though my guys have been on this feed for couple months now.

So once again... HOW DO I GET THIS??? I'm sure there are lots of us that will appreciate this info!!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Oct 24, 2011)

Okay so I just started the mini and pony food this week for my four month old weanling colt. Look at his photo...besides the ridiculous amount of hair on him, do you think that he is WAY overweight??? I am hoping the mini food helps. I was feeding 11% sweet feed and a lot of WONDERFUL PEOPLE on this forum told me that the 11% wasn't enough protein for him since he is growing. The mini food claims to be for "all stages of life". Have you guys tried this on weanlings? Also, I am feeding a half ounce of "grow colt" by Farnam brand products. Is that over kill?? He is in a pretty much dry lot and doesn't seem to know what hay is or that he is suppose to lay in it and not peepee in it . Therefore, I am worried he isn't getting enough fiber!!!! Help!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 24, 2011)

Lil Timber Buck my baby fillies (not weaned yet) are both crazy fat so I guess time will tell because this is what they are eating now and I will continue to keep them on it. My friend is also feeding all her weaners and everyone she has this Mini Horse & Pony feed too and says it seems to be working out well. I wouldn't feed grow colt at all but I would provide a salt/mineral block. I always put loose minerals out too. Purina 12 12 free choice minerals. If he is peeing on the hay it must not be to his liking. Could it be too coarse for him to chew up? Nice looking colt you have there.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 24, 2011)

With my move to Florida, I had to look for a new feed. i went to several feed stores and found one that carries this feed. I read the ingredience and liked what i read, so I bought it. My horses have been on it for only 3 weeks, so we will see how I like it. The feed store is about 40 minutes from me and tractor supply is only 10 minutes. They carry Purina, so I asked them to get the feed for me. They too told me that they could not get it. Some cock and bull story about the have a contract with Purina and they can not change it till next year?????

I think I will also call Purina and see if Tractor supply can carry it. I like the people at the other feed store, but they are quite a drive for feed. I will save monty just on the gas alone.


----------



## Sandy B (Oct 24, 2011)

Purina is the greatest to work with. A phone call to them and they will get it in the TS stores. TS just do not want to have to add another inventory number and such. They are just lazy. If I need a special order from any of my two feed stores from Purina, they order it and it comes in the following week. They do not have to order pallets of it either. When the Mini feed first came out, I would order two bags and that is all they brought in. Now they stock it. I have had my minis on it for about 8 months now and am very happy with what I see. Their coats have looked amazing and their hoof growth has been excellent.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Oct 25, 2011)

I talked to a Purina rep this past weekend up at QH Congress and they told me to continue with Strategy or even Enrich32. I feed both at my barn, with my pony getting a cup of Strategy per day. I'm switching mine to Enrich. Feeding as little as I do, with him being on the plump category (which is great for him!), they told me to give Enrich to get him the vitamins and minerals he needs. The difference between Strategy and Pony were so negligible it just isn't worth switching.


----------



## Deb O. (Oct 25, 2011)

As far as what it did for our horses I will leave that to Linda to comment on any further if she wishes. Will just say I agree with her assessment of our horses. But for TSC stores saying they won't get it. I'd call TSC headquarters. We were told by our local store that they can get in anything a customer wants if it's made by one of their suppliers. IF it's not something that sells well they'll ask you how much and how often you need it otherwise if they get a lot of requests or see it selling well will start to carry it on the floor.


----------

